# 이르러야



## idialegre

In this sentence

대한민국의 판례는 강간죄가 성립되기 위한 폭행·협박은 '피해자의 반항이 불가능하거나 현저히 곤란한 정도에 이르러야 한다'고 꽤 일관되게 판단하고 있다.

I don't understand the construction 이르러야. I would have expected it to be 이러야 한다. Is there a difference? Or am I just wrong?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kross

Hello, idialegre

I think 이러야 한다 may be a wrong form of 이르러야 한다.


----------



## malgeul91

Your expectation is perfectly reasonable, because 이르다→이르러 is one of the irregular conjugations in Korean, called 러 불규칙.

Normally, you have the suffix -어(서), but with certain verbs, such as 이르다 and 푸르다, you have -러(서) instead.
이르다 → 이르러
푸르다 → 푸르러

I hope this helps.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, malgeul, this is exactly the explanation I needed. I didn't realize that it was an irregular verb!


----------

